# Inst. Security Officer II NSCC



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Institution Security Officer II
Institution:
*North Shore Community College*

Location:
Danvers, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
08/09/2018

Type:
Full Time

*Company Description:*

NSCC is one of 15 Massachusetts community colleges. The college serves 26 cities and towns along the coastal region from north metropolitan Boston to Cape Ann. Since its founding in 1965, NSCC has grown from a single building to three campuses, and from five to nearly 90 academic programs of study. The college has an urban campus in downtown Lynn, a suburban campus in Danvers and a cosmetology and culinary center in Middleton. Nearly 35,000 students have graduated from NSCC. The college is accredited by the New England Association of Schools and Colleges, Inc., through its Commission on Institutions of Higher Education.

*Job Description:*

*Institution Security Officer II*

*Grade 09, AFSCME Unit Position*

*Hours 11:30pm-7:30am (3rd shift) with varying days off*

*(Campus location and entering employee schedule may vary due to AFSCME Unit Contract shift bidding)*

To ensure and maintain a secure campus environment; provide protection and security of persons, facilities, and property; patrol campus buildings and adjacent areas; conduct surveillance of assigned areas; determine the extent of violations and take appropriate action; take steps to remedy or control emergency situations; prepare and review a variety of information-gathering forms and reports; provide direction and general information to the public; and perform related work as required.

_*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*_


Patrols an assigned area by patrol car or on foot; makes periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conducts surveillance of assigned areas; determines the extent of violations; notifies appropriate authorities; and takes whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures.
Takes steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations by administering first aid, summoning assistance, directing traffic, and participating in searches.
Prepares general reports and logs.
Inspects firefighting and other safety apparatus (e.g., fire extinguishers, sprinkler systems, alarm systems, fire lanes, emergency exits) in accordance with established agency procedures in order to safeguard the facility's property and the lives of its occupants.
Responds to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc., and provides information conserving pertinent rules and regulations to students and the general public.
Screens persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; participates in searches for missing persons or property; operates two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locks or unlocks doors, gates, etc.; directs or controls traffic; raises or lowers flags; assesses road conditions to determine need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintains records.
Performs other related duties.
The Human Resource Division Classification Specification for this position is available in the Human Resources Department.

*Requirements:*


Minimum of six months of full-time, or equivalent part-time related experience in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as a major duty, or any equivalent substitution as specified in the state job specifications.
Ability to gather information through observing and questioning individuals and examining records and documents.
Ability to operate two-way radios is required.
Ability to prepare general reports.
Ability to exercise sound judgment.
Ability to follow oral and written instructions.
Ability to accurately record information provided orally.
Ability to communicate effectively in oral expression.
Ability to maintain a calm manner in stressful and emergency situations.
Ability to understand, apply and explain the policies, procedures, specifications guidelines and standards governing assigned unit activities.
Ability to lift heavy objects or persons.
Ability to stand and/or walk for prolonged periods of time.
Ability to enter data in to the College Police Dispatch and Report programs.
Basic knowledge of Microsoft Office and email.
Successful experience interacting with culturally diverse populations.
Excellent interpersonal skills.
Ability to monitor and operate CCTV and alarm systems.
Ability to become DCJIS Certified. 
Candidates will be required to present a copy of a valid Massachusetts class "D" operator's license and a copy of driving history record from the Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles.
Ability to pass a pre-placement physical.
*Additional Information:*

*CRIMINAL HISTORY CHECK*: Criminal history checks and extensive background investigations are conducted on eligible candidates.

*SALARY:* $32,644.56 per year. An appointment made from outside the bargaining unit (AFSCME) must start at step #1 of the range

*STARTING DATE:* ASAP

North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.

*Application Instructions:*

*Forward resume and cover letter no later than Sunday, August 26, 2018. *

*Application Information*
Contact:
North Shore Community College

Online App. Form:
http://nscc.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=101227


----------

